# LFD Event with Lito Gomez at Outlaw Cigar



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Had an awesome time at Outlaw Cigar Co in Kansas City, MO today. 

Met and talked with Lito Gomez
Ate awesome pork right off the pig
Enjoyed endless beer tap that was flowing with beer from a local brew-pub
Watch an Apache helicopter fly in and land (smoked cigars with the pilots)
Finally met Cigar_Joel
Last, but not least, picked up some great cigars.

What an absolute blast!!!!

*The Apache lands just outside Outlaw Cigar*









*Me with the esteemed Lito Gomez*









*Me with the infamous Cigar_Joel*









*The Chisel that I just about nubbed while there*









*The haul*


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots and very nice haul.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Awesome! Man, that looked like a great time. Great haul...love the Chisel!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Bill, It was a pleasure to meet you. I am looking forward to getting together with you again. Glad you enjoyed the party!!

Joel


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

What, no picture with you and Outlaw Party Girl Amy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> What, no picture with you and Outlaw Party Girl Amy!!!!!!!!


No actual pictures - just the image burned into my brain!

For those that don't know, Outlaw Cigar produces a calendar with models with cigars. If you'd like a sample, go to the webpage in my first post and there's a link at the right top of their website. The current calendar girl is always present at the party for that month. Additionally, there are several Hooters waitresses on hand for whatever reason.

So...pictures could've been taken, but none were.


----------



## PaulMCGar (Aug 20, 2007)

I was there as well, what an event!! See Amy by my side!!


----------

